# 2018 Premier 8" Radio ?



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

I just took delivery of my '18 and the 8" screen and radio are nice - I have 1 question on the "favorites" for this radio. I just figured out that I can swipe left or right which gives me 10 total presets . Is there a way to add more? My 2015 allowed you to create like 4 or 5 lists of 6 presets each.

Any other "hidden secrets" of the radio you know about please share!


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

After a bit of digging I found how to change this under the Home->Settings-Radio-Manage Favorites. You can add a ton, just 5 at a time on the screen and keep swiping. I have 20 now.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

You can also drag UP with your finger and display 10 or 15 favorites at a time.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> You can also drag UP with your finger and display 10 or 15 favorites at a time.


Oh - I didnt realize that - that IS helpful , thanks for the tip!


----------

